

Salt + shotgun = Bugasalt - beebs93
http://bugasalt.com/

======
mauvehaus
As nifty as this is, I can't help but think that I'd be a lot less excited
about the green Jell-o in this video [1] after blasting it with salt.

Also, the FAQ [2] doesn't address whether or not it works against horse flies
[3]. Those fellows don't always go down when you swat them against your skin.
If you've been fortunate enough to never have been bitten by one, I can assure
you that it's not for lack of effort. A horse fly bite will get your attention
in a hurry.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=i...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iXdZi3yCXK4)

[2] <http://bugasalt.com/faq/>

[3] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_fly>

~~~
EvanKelly
Horse flies were the number one cause of running around like crazy on the pool
deck and then jumping into the pool and holding your breath when I was a kid.

~~~
ericclemmons
I _had_ to upvote you for that. You just reminded me of some great memories
from 2 decades back that we're otherwise lost :)

------
dsl
The fly bouncing around on the page is incredibly annoying.

~~~
ewoutkleinsmann
$('#home #fly').click()

~~~
civilian
$('#up_5210503').click()

~~~
mauvehaus
And now you have me wondering if your comment gets a new id when you update
it. If so, convincing people to execute random javascript code could be a good
way to build karma. Let's find out :-)

$('#up_5210561').click()

EDIT: Comment id's remain the same when you update them. Now for the social
engineering aspect...

~~~
nwh
Ideally one would embed a webpage with a hidden image that loaded the upvote
URL for a particular post of yours. Every logged in user would unknowingly
upvote that post ID. Thankfully HN is built with form keys, so that particular
CSRF attack won't work.

Social engineering would be more difficult, I seem to remember that Chrome
prevents javascript strings from being pasted into it's URL (you can still
type them), in order to prevent attacks just like this. There was a number of
attacks on Facebook that involved asking users to copy and paste a dodgy
looking javascript string into a Facebook tab in order to "win" something. Of
course it just spammed posts and stole session information, but it was still
an interesting attack.

~~~
pooriaazimi
This method was abused last year (a submission with 3800+ upvotes):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3742902>

------
beebs93
Thought it was an interesting way to combat flies without flimsy fly-swatters
or lick-me-when-you-are-drunk electric swatters.

------
SeanKilleen
Got one of these for my parents for Christmas. Waiting for flies to come out
for a true functional test, but the device is solidly built and does a number
on a sheet of tinfoil :) a little pricey but a interesting and seemingly well-
made gadget.

------
ninetax
I wonder how you would first go about testing whether something like this is
viable or not.

Did he just throw salt at a fly? Or maybe blew some through a straw?

